# Why black and tan??



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Ok, I'm sorry if this has been brought up before, but...WHY black and tan??
And not just GSDs, why did the Germans like their dogs black/tan? 
How did that genetic pattern come about and become so popular?
Rotties, Dachshunds, GSDs, Dobermans. And more of course.
Did they know of no other color to make them??


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The Germans made a breed that has Sables, Blacks, Bi-colors, Black and Tans, Whites -- though they disqualified these early on. So GSDs have a bunch of different colors. 

German Shorthaired pointers are white with liver or black spots, or liver colored. Great Danes (I think are a German breed, though I could be wrong on that one), are fawn, blue, black. Leonbergers are mostly a reddish tan color. Schnauzers are grey or black or salt and pepper colored. 

It is funny, I think one of our advanced classes had a Rotty, a Doberman, my GSD, a black and tan dachsund, and a JRT. We used to make fun of the English dog in with our black and tan German dogs.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Weimaraner, Pointers, Quail Dog.



msvette2u said:


> why did the Germans like their dogs black/tan?
> 
> Did they know of no other color to make them??


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

poodle, dachshund, bavarian mountain dog , affenpinscher, boxer, the newly created eurasier, pomeranian, --- not black and tan


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

forgot about the munsterlander that were at our club -- they were pretty - but all the ones I've seen have been shy


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Ah, okay you're right. The main ones I always think of always have the black bodies and tan eye brows and other points.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

carmspack said:


> poodle, *dachshund,* bavarian mountain dog , affenpinscher, boxer, the newly created eurasier,* pomeranian,* --- not black and tan


Two of those come in black/tan but not _only_ those colors. The majority of Dachshunds we rescue, though, are black and tan.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

say dachshund and a red comes to mind, say pomeranian and a foxy red fluff comes to mind, say GSD and the knee jerk response probably would be black and tan !!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Ah yes. Well all we have here is black/tan Doxies so that's what I think of when I talk about them


----------

